# Ordered My 2007 Orbea Orca



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

My Lbs Is Ordering My 2007 Orbea Orca Monday Oct. 2 So I Should Have It By The End Of The Week .i An Getting Full Campy Chorus With Ksyrium Sl's . Once I Ride It I Let Everyone Know What I Think


----------



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

*I can hardly wait to hear your feedback*

Congratulations at taking the plunge....I bet you'll be one of the first with the Orca. I'll be waiting to hear what the ride will be. I'm looking for lightweight, good frame stiffness but with a comfortable ride where my eyes aren't bouncing all over the place and quiet and solid on descents.

I've been playing at the Orbea site and my rig of choice (within my budget) would be with Ultegra, Rolf apex rims and carbon fiber stem and bar set up, probably around $4,400.

Looking forward to your review!!


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

The Orca Has Been Ordered But Will Not Ship Till Wednesday. So I Will Probably Not Get It Until Monday Or Tuesday.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

321 Payne-Why Do You Use Capitols In the Wrong Places...


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

Actually I Use All Caps The Forum Makes Do That But Does It Really Matter This Is Not English Class.


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

My Orca Will Not Be Here As Soon As I Thought.they Are Just Now Shipping From Spain To The U.s. Warehouse. I Was Told That It Might Be As Long As Two Weeks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

321payne said:


> Does It Really Matter This Is Not English Class.


No, this is not English class but it makes reading your posts annoying.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

321payne said:


> Actually, I use all caps; the forum makes it do that. But does it really matter? This is not english class.



Fixed. But please, feel free to tell us about your new Orca when it comes in.


----------



## ltspd1 (Oct 18, 2006)

321payne said:


> My Orca Will Not Be Here As Soon As I Thought.they Are Just Now Shipping From Spain To The U.s. Warehouse. I Was Told That It Might Be As Long As Two Weeks.


"U.s.," or "U.S." Professor Grammar Dude?


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

hey lets not forget this is suppose to be a friendly forum so lets not argue about this anymore i am not a very good typer so i normaly use all caps. but sensethis forum changes it to just the first letter and it seems to be causing so much of a problem i will use lower case i hope know one has a problem with that.


----------



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

*I'm just waiting to hear your good news*

I'm so waiting to hear what your opinions of your ride is going to be. I bet the anticipation of getting it is super high. Too bad Orbea is a bit behind in shipments. But I bet it will be worth it. Post pictures if you can once you get it. You'll be one of the firsts for sure.


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

I will post pictures as soon as i get it do not know for sure when that will be.I talk to LBS today they said that Orbea is supposed to let them know when it will be delivered on Monday.


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

My LBS talked to Orbea today they said my Orca is supposed to ship Monday or Tuesday of next week I do not know if I believe them any more because Orbea has told me two ship dates already and both have passed but I guess we will see


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Orca*

When did your shop order it? Was it on 10/2?

If so, and I know this hard when waiting on a new bike, but do not hold your breath. Orbea has only shipped a few of these, and they were to shops that had them on order way before 10/2. Orbea is out again, and the next shipment could be weeks away.


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

As far as I know and according to my LBS 10/2 was the first day that Orbea excepted orders for the new Orca and yes it was order on 10/2.Orbea has also told my LBS that I will get one of the bikes from the first shipment. I have seen an email from Orbea and I was also was in the shop when the order was made and have been there when several phone calls were made asking about it.My local bike shop has know reason to lie to me I knew the owners before they opened the shop and consider them friends They also know if they did lie to me they would lose my buisness and I know they are better buisness men than that. Niether does Orbea have a reason to lie to my LBS it would be bad for buisness. I was a little frustrated yesterday when I wrote the post.I believe that Orbea just made a few mistakes on release dates and I hope to receive my bike soon.


----------



## Road Toad (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello 321payne, 

Congardulations on your new purchase. Those new Orcas are beautiful. 

My brother just bought the new Orca this morning with the full Dure Ace. Though I was surprised that the neck and bars were aluminum and not carbon. 

He was looking at the TREK and ORBEA. The LBS just happend to have a new 2007 Orca in the box sitting on the floor in his size in white. And they gave him a great deal and threw in a pair of D/A pedals. I think the only color available at the moment is white. They are buliding the bike today. 

Can I ask you how much you paid for yours??


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

321payne,

It sounds like there is probably a miscommunication.

I say this because I know of a shop in my area that ordered this bike in late Aug. or early Sept. 

And also, 10/2 was after Interbike. Why would Orbea wait until after Interbike to take orders? That would not make sense to me.


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

I have not paid full amount being I have not recieved my bike yet.It will be around $6000.00. What is the name of your LBS that had one in stock.


----------



## Road Toad (Oct 24, 2006)

To be honest I do not remember the name of the store at the moment. But we are going to pick up the bike at lunch today. I will ask them if they have anymore and give you there name. 

I was also thinking of getting this Orca myself. I have a 2006 TRECK Madone SL 5.9. and I have always liked the Orbea.... Thinking of making the switch as I am very impresssed with the bike.


----------



## Road Toad (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok, just got back...

Bike City in Aventura Florida. You can speak with Jaime. He is very professional. 

No more in stock but has an order that will arrive in three weeks. 

I think you can buy a 2007 Orca w/ full Dura Ace for $4,700. I think it's a good deal!


----------



## ckit67 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Ordered mine this week*

I just ordered mine and I am being told I will not see it until January because I want blue. They said if I wanted white I could get it sooner.


----------



## Road Toad (Oct 24, 2006)

Thats true. I was told the same thing. All other colors except white will be available at different times througout 2007.


----------



## ckit67 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Cost*

I went with all Dura Ace and Rolf Vigor wheels. It will cost $4700.


----------



## ckit67 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Setup and cost*

I went with all Dura Ace and Rolf Vigor wheels. It will cost $4700.


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Message for 321*



321payne said:


> I have not paid full amount being I have not recieved my bike yet.It will be around $6000.00. What is the name of your LBS that had one in stock.


This post seemed to dwindle, I am wondering, 321 did you receive your Orca yet.


----------

